# Third Trip in 4 Years - Can't Wait!!



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

I begged and pleaded to get there sooner, but July 13th seems to be the
earliest the Performance Center can fit me in.

This will be the first trip for my wife; my two previous trips were deliveries
and 2-day schools combined; first with my son and second with my daughter.

This time no school, but I get re-united with my Carbon-Black/Cinnamon
M-Sport 535i that Sylvia and I drove in Germany/Austria mid-May.

It has been a long wait. Donnie, Jonathan, et.al., I will see you soon.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you again soon :thumbup:


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Here is a bit from my 2008 trip. Anyone else on for the 13th"
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3409295&postcount=8

Will "willwin2day" be around to drive those Hot Laps at noon?

[Jonathan, have you seen my car in the prep area yet? M2701Z plates.]


----------

